# How do you KNOW your car has been serviced?



## Staples (5 Oct 2010)

I got my car serviced last April, faithfully responding to the "service required" prompt on the display panel.  I didn't notice any particular improvement in the car's performance afterwards but as it haadn't given me any previous cause for concern, I thought nothing of it.

In the last few weeks, though, I've noticed a lack of "oomph" in the car's performance, particularly going up any sort an incline.  It's a 1.8 turbo and has always been quite nippy in these conditions. 

Now I'm starting to think that the oil and/or filter was replaced as it should have been at the time of the service.

Is there any way I can establish this or do I just have to accept that I may have been duped and start again?

TIA


----------



## gebbel (5 Oct 2010)

Maybe you are due another service? I service my car twice a year, each 12000km.


----------



## Frank (5 Oct 2010)

I doubt it's a service thing.

I would guess MAF or maybe a turbo issue.


----------



## dahamsta (5 Oct 2010)

Clutch is another possibility, particularly with the mention of hills.


----------



## PetrolHead (6 Oct 2010)

Getting very bored of this all pervading culture of mis-trust...

...but then I guess, just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you...


----------



## Padraigb (6 Oct 2010)

Things go wrong with cars from time to time, and regular servicing does not ensure that nothing will ever malfunction.

I would be slow to conclude that a problem that manifests itself in October is linked with a service carried out in April.


----------



## Ceist Beag (6 Oct 2010)

As others have said, I think you're jumping the gun here suggesting that the problem appearing now is because of a service (or lack of service) carried out in April. Have you any reason to mistrust your mechanic? Seems a bit of a jump to me. I'm no mechanic but I would imagine problems like this can happen at any time.


----------



## Staples (6 Oct 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.

I've no historical reason to mistrust the garage that did the service. It's just that the car is a bit sluggish, displaying symptoms that I'd normally regard as being a need for a service. The "sluggishness" has occurred gradually, not suddenly, so it's not  case of a new symptom that occurred six months later.  

Coupled also with the lack of any noticeable improvement in perormance immediately after the service, this prompted me consider the possibility of that the car hadn't been serviced properly.

However, I accept that the two may not necessarily be linked.


----------



## Troy McClure (6 Oct 2010)

I dont think your so paranoid. I know of one very large Dublin dealership that, on days when they were extremely busy, gave cars a quick valet and sent them back out as serviced. That came from a senior mechanic in the place whom I knew.
The mechanic who does my car says he always tells people, if they are not sure, to put a spot of tippex on the filter and the manifold to see if its still there in line after. 
Down the years I have paid for new air filters and doing a quick check after found they just cleaned off the old one.
The poster has a genuine concern of something that happens alot. Ridiculing him/her is not giving them an answer to their concern.


----------



## Slash (6 Oct 2010)

You could use the dip stick to take a look at the oil to see if it looks old or new, although at this stage, it probably is pretty black already. Having said that, if the oil had not been changed, I don't think that would result in poor performance on hills.

I agree with Troy McClure, put a drop of Tipp Ex on the oil filter and any other parts that you request to be changed, such as spark plugs or wipers.


----------



## Padraigb (6 Oct 2010)

I don't think anybody has used ridicule in response to OP. 

But recent posts stimulate my sense of ridicule: I see a future in the motor business for technicians skilled in spotting and removing Tippex.


----------



## JoeB (7 Oct 2010)

I think the OP points have merit.

I have got the impression of dodgy dealings in the past.

The garage should have the old parts available for inspection after the service. I see nothing wrong with the tippex idea, or signing the various parts that should be replaced.


An equivelent thing would be appliance repair.. for example, if someone repairs your fridge, and says that he had to replace a motor say.. he should leave the old motor in the house... if he doesn't then how can anyone be sure it was replaced, and not simply repaired?


----------



## Staples (7 Oct 2010)

Padraigb said:


> But recent posts stimulate my sense of ridicule: I see a future in the motor business for technicians skilled in spotting and removing Tippex.


 
At least there was an attempt to asnwer my original question of how one might KNOW a car has been serviced.  The status of your sense of ridicule is irrlevant.


----------



## Padraigb (7 Oct 2010)

Don't allow yourself to be bothered by my odd sense of humour. But I was touching on a serious point: if marking things with Tippex becomes a fairly common practice, then those garages that cut corners on servicing will find a way around it.


----------



## JoeB (7 Oct 2010)

It's easy to scratch a mark onto the items.. these scratches can't be easily removed.


Things like air and pollen filters are brown and dirty when used, and perfectly clean and spotless when new. If a garage was asked to remove the filter for checking, after a service, and the filter was dirty, then that would be very very serious for the garage. The filters are designed to simply slide or clip into place, so removing them for checking takes moments.. if you know where they are.


I wouldn't be surprised if it happens, but I think it might be quite rare. Oil changes etc are harder to check. Tyre pressures could be checked.


----------



## Yachtie (24 Oct 2010)

Apologies for useless reply to the thread but you shouldn't be bringing your car to the garage you don't trust. If it is a reputable garage, their good name and reputation is worth a lot more than a cost of a filter and a can of oil.


----------



## BlueSpud (30 Oct 2010)

JoeBallantin said:


> Oil changes etc are harder to check.


 
Just check the dipstick after the service, and if the oil is black, you have been screwed.


----------



## Cardriver (3 Nov 2010)

They could have used higher viscosity oil. 
That will impact performance.


----------



## clonboy (3 Nov 2010)

you mention 1.8 and turbo, could it be an audi? they do use a lot of oil between services, also on the point of looking at oil after a service, i imagine it can look dirty pretty soon after a drive again, well in diesels anyhow


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Nov 2010)

Staples said:


> I got my car serviced last April, faithfully responding to the "service required" prompt on the display panel.  I didn't notice any particular improvement in the car's performance afterwards but as it haadn't given me any previous cause for concern, I thought nothing of it.
> 
> In the last few weeks, though, I've noticed a lack of "oomph" in the car's performance, particularly going up any sort an incline.  It's a 1.8 turbo and has always been quite nippy in these conditions.
> 
> ...



Perhaps do a car maintenance course? Then you'd know what to look for. 

A decline in performance may be unrelated to the service. 

I wouldn't expect an improvement in car performance after a regular service, unless the car needed tuning or similar. Which normally wouldn't be needed. IMO.


----------



## Daithim (4 Nov 2010)

I reckon its a psychological thing that when your car gets serviced it feels like it has more power or goes better. I've serviced hundreds of cars and they all feel the same afterwards. Don't get me wrong, servicing is essential for the cars longevity.


----------



## Staples (10 Nov 2010)

Thanks again for the replies.

Yes, the car is an Audi.  I brought it to an Audi dealer who charged me €85 for the diagnostics tests but still couldn't figure what the problem was.  Reckoned it was a turbo-related problem.  Suggested I didn't drive any further until they had time to investigate further i.e. take the car apart and charge me a fortune.  He suggsested I didn't drive it in the meantime.

Brought it to a well recommended non-main dealer who carried out the diagnostics (for free), was equally baffled but rubbished the notion that it was somehow unsafe to drive. 

Then brought it to a friend of my wife's family who also has the diagnostic testing facility.  The test showed up an error which he said prompted the engine to go into "safe" mode.  He was able to temporarily "lift" the fault, thus returning the car to full power.  He reckons the problem is a valve which he needs to order.

Meanwhile the car has returned to safe mode.  The other night, I tried a racing start from traffic light to see if it would make any difference.  I put the car in first gear, held the clutch down and revved hard before relaesing the clutch.  Hey presto, the car returned to full power and has been going well since (that's about three days, now).

No idea why or how this should make a difference but it has.


----------



## clonboy (10 Nov 2010)

thats good to know. could be a faulty air flow sensor, may as well drive away till you really can identify the problem part, when its in limp home mode, then it should tell you whats wrong, of course all this depends on the guy using the diagnostic equip, and not always the equip is wrong


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Nov 2010)

In 20yrs of driving I've yet to be impressed by a main dealer about anything. 

Whereas, good independent mechanic's are usually very good, in my experience.


----------



## Time (10 Nov 2010)

Agreed.


----------

